# EN: carry in



## Lila39

Bonjour et bonnes fêtes à tous, 

J'aurais voulu connaître la signification particulière de "carry in" dans cette phrase : " I carry in my luggage." Qu'apporte la particule "in" de plus au verbe carry ? Je ne trouve pas de définition de carry in, comme on pourrait en trouver pour "carry out". Est ce une simple indication de plus ? Merci !


----------



## Jab'

Le fait d'amener ses bagages"à l'intérieur d'un endroit "fermé" (une pièce, une gare, par ex) ?


----------



## Lila39

OK merci !


----------



## jann

Pour moi il ne s'agit pas d'un verbe à particule mais tout bêtement du verbe _to carry_ accompagné de la préposition _in_.

D'ailleurs je dirais plus spontannément _I carry my luggage in(side), _en mettant le complément d'objet direct tout de suite après le verbe.


----------



## Lila39

Justement, Jann j'étais en train de m'interroger. Je croyais que c'était uniquement une particule qui pouvait être placée avant ou après le complément, comme ici avec I carry my luggage in et I carry in my luggage. En plus, si j'utilise le test de la pronominalisation, les deux marchent aussi:I carry in it et I carry it in ? Ou lors, cela n'a rien à voir et ici, ces tests sont inutiles puisque ce n'est ni un verbe prépositionnel, ni un verbe à particule ?


----------



## Oddmania

Lila39 said:


> Justement, Jann j'étais en train de m'interroger. Je croyais que c'était uniquement une particule qui pouvait être placée avant ou après le complément, comme ici avec I carry my luggage in et I carry in my luggage. En plus, si j'utilise le test de la pronominalisation, les deux marchent aussi:I carry in it et I carry it in ? Ou lors, cela n'a rien à voir et ici, ces tests sont inutiles puisque ce n'est ni un verbe prépositionnel, ni un verbe à particule ?



Je n'en mettrais pas ma main à couper, mais je pense que seul *I carry it in *est correct, pas _*I carry in it*_, et ce justement parce qu'il s'agit d'un verbe suivi d'une préposition, et pas d'un verbe à particule.

Par exemple, imaginez que vous êtes sur le toit d'un train (pourquoi pas! ) et que vous voulez qu'un ami vous aide à descendre. Vous pouvez certainement lui dire _Help me down!, _pourtant le verbe "_to help down_" n'existe pas réellement. C'est simplement le verbe _to help _suivi de la préposition _down_. 

Ce serait la même chose avec _Let me in_ (_laisse moi entrer_) ou encore _Help me out _(_laisse moi sortir_ : toutefois, le verbe _to help out_ existe bel et bien et signifie _donner un coup de main_, je pense donc que cette phrase serait ambiguë.)

Quoi qu'il en soit, _"Let in me"_ ou _"Help out of me"_ seraient définitivement faux.


----------



## Lila39

Merci beaucoup pour les explications et les exemples ! J'avoue que la différence particule/préposition me donne du fil à retordre, dès que ca commence à être un peu ambigu, je ne m'y retrouve plus ! Si une préposition est censée introduire un groupe nominal, ici "carry in my luggage" sous entendrait donc "carry (in my house) my luggage ?


----------



## Oddmania

Oui, _I carry my luggage *in(side) *→ Je porte mes bagages *à l'intérieur*._


----------



## Lila39

OK, merci beaucoup !


----------



## Belizee

Oddmania said:


> Jen'en mettrais pas ma main à couper, mais je pense que seul





Oddmania said:


> _*I carry it in *_est correct,pas *I carry in it*, et ce justement parce qu'il s'agit d'un verbe suivi d'unepréposition, et pas d'un verbe à particule




Mais s'il s'agit d'une préposition, alors I carry in it est correct, puisque lapréposition se met avant le pronom . Alors qu'avec un verbe à particule, c'estla particule qui se place après le pronom: I carry it in. In ne serait passimplement une indication de lieu?


----------



## Oddmania

Belizee said:


> Mais s'il s'agit d'une préposition, alors I carry in it est correct, puisque lapréposition se met avant le pronom . Alors qu'avec un verbe à particule, c'estla particule qui se place après le pronom: I carry it in. In ne serait passimplement une indication de lieu?



Je n'ai jamais réellement appris de telles règles de grammaire concernant la syntaxe anglaise dans ce cas précis, alors je ne saurais trop dire... Mais si on prend l'exemple d'un autre verbe (peut-être plus courant), on remarque tout de suite les erreurs : _Help down me, Let in me_ 

Que ce soit un verbe accompagné d'une préposition ou bien un verbe à particule, le résultat est le même : le pronom COD vient entre le verbe et la préposition.

Il reste néanmoins quelques exceptions, mais là encore, les erreurs se remarquent tout de suite : on dira toujours _I'm looking for it_ et non _I'm looking it for_, et _I'm going across it_ et non _I'm going it across_,...


----------



## Belizee

Oui, c'estles règles donnéespar mon cours de grammaire  On peut les retrouver sur internet mais même avecces règles j'ai des doutes. Je crois qu'en fait ici in pourrait être juste uncirconstant qui renseigne sur le lieu...

J'ai un autre exemple. He brings me in. Aussi ici, pour moi c'est sous entendu he brings me in the room. Ce n'est pas un verbe à particule mais plus qu'une préposition, ca pourrait etre un circonstant de lieu non ?


----------



## Lila39

J'ai aussi pensé à ça Belizee, au cas où ce serait encore un piège de l’exercice ! Je crois que les particules et les prépositions auront raison de moi  Ca a l'air simple a priori mais dès que les phrases sont sujettes à l'ambiguité, je m'y retrouve plus !


----------



## Belizee

Let in est un verbe àparticule d'où le Let me in et non let in me avec la particule qui se placeaprès le pronom. Y a de quoi devenir gaga  Cadeau : http://www.phrasalverbdemon.com/dictionaryw.htm


----------



## wildan1

Belizee said:


> J'ai un autre exemple. He brings me in. Aussi ici, pour moi c'est sous entendu he brings me in the room. Ce n'est pas un verbe à particule mais plus qu'une préposition, ca pourrait etre un circonstant de lieu non ?


_To bring someone in_ est bien un verbe à particule (postposition) :

_Bring him in!_  (Le directeur demande à son adjoint de faire entrer le visiteur--_Faites-le entrer avec vous._)
vs.
_Bring him!_ (Vous êtes invité à dîner chez quelqu'un et vous avez un ami chez vous--_Emmenez-le !_)


----------



## jann

Je confirme : 

_I carry it in 
I carry in it_ 



Belizee said:


> Mais s'il s'agit d'une préposition, alors I carry in it est correct, puisque la préposition se met avant le pronom . Alors qu'avec un verbe à particule, c'est la particule qui se place après le pronom


Ce n'est pas tout à fait exact.  Il existe deux types de verbes à particules : séparables et inséparables.  

Ce que vous dites est vrai dans le cas d'un verbe à particule inséparable ; pour ces verbes, il faut mettre le pronom après la particule.

e.g., to care for = to like, to supervise, to maintain, etc.
(aimer, tenir à, s'occuper de, soigner, élever, etc. en fonction du contexte)
_I care for my children, I care for them. 
I care my children for, I care them for. _

Mais dans le cas d'un verbe à particule séparable, on doit mettre le pronom avant la particule, exactement comme on ferait dans le cas d'un verbe suivi d'une préposition.

e.g., to carry out = to complete, to accomplish
(réaliser, effectuer, compléter, mettre à exécution, etc. en fonction du contexte)
_I carried out my assignment in silence, I carried my assignment out in silence, I carried it out in silence. 
I carried out it in silence. _

Souvent, c'est seulement le contexte qui permet de distinguer entre le verbe à particule avec son sens particulier et le verbe "normal", avec son sens habituel, suivi d'une préposition : 

e.g., to carry out = to carry (something) outside
(porter à l'extérieur, sortir)
_I carried out the suitcases in silence, I carried the suitcases out in silence, I carried them out in silence. 
I carried out them in silence. _

Les trois articles sur les verbes à particules indiqués ici pourraient être intéressants...


----------



## Lila39

J'ai envoyé ma question au prof et il m'a dit que carry in it n'était pas choquant et tout à fait possible  Tant pis, j'abandonne, ca fait des semaines que je suis dessus, je laisse tomber! Merci à tous pour les différentes explications en tout cas ! Pour moi, carry in était donc un verbe à particule comme "_To bring someone in"_ est bien un verbe à particule, "carry (something) inside" : _I carried in the suitcases, I carried the suitcases in, I carried it in..._Mais avec la réponse du prof, je ne sais plus quoi penser, tant pis je tente ! Merci encore !


----------



## Keith Bradford

Lila39 said:


> J'ai envoyé ma question au prof et il m'a dit que *carry in it * n'était pas choquant et tout à fait possible  Tant pis, j'abandonne, ca fait des semaines que je suis dessus, je laisse tomber! Merci à tous pour les différentes explications en tout cas ! Pour moi, carry in était donc un verbe à particule comme "_To bring someone in"_ est bien un verbe à particule, "carry (something) inside" : _I carried in the suitcases, I carried the suitcases in, I carried it in..._Mais avec la réponse du prof, je ne sais plus quoi penser, tant pis je tente ! Merci encore !



Ton prof a tort.  Oddmania et Jann ont raison.  Point à la ligne.


----------



## jann

Rassurez-vous, Lila, votre prof se trompe :  _I carry my luggage in(side)_ (J'apporte ma valise à l'intérieur) ne peut pas devenir _I carry in it_  Ce serait tout à fait choquant et incorrect !  La seule pronominalisation possible pour cette phrase est bel et bien _I carry it in_.

En revanche, _I carry my dictionary in my luggage_ ou encore _In my luggage, I carry my dictionary_ (J'ai mon dictionnaire dans ma valise) peuvent devenir soit_ I carry my dictionary in it _soit_ I carry in it my dictionary_.  L'ordre des mots dans la 2e pronominalisation rend la formulation un peu soutenue, mais elle est parfaitement grammaticale, ce qui fait que la chaîne [_carry + in + it_] n'est pas impossible en soi.  Cela depend du sens et du contexte.

Comme vous voyez, la preposition _in_ dans ces deux phrases n'a pas le même sens physique.  Pour _I carry my luggage in_, c'est l'idée d'apporter quelque chose depuis l'extérieur vers l'intérieur d'un bâtiment ou d'une chambre.  Pour _I carry my dictionary in my luggage,_ c'est l'idée d'enfermer un objet à l'intérieur d'un autre pour ainsi pouvoir le transporter avec soi.


----------



## Lila39

Je trouve pas ça très rassurant pour tout vous dire... Merci Jann, l'explication est très claire  et merci Belizee pour le lien !


----------

